# Former FreeBSD Security Officer's Blog Post about Trust/NSA/Tarsnap



## jrm@ (Sep 10, 2013)

Don't trust me: I might be a spook

I hope this doesn't violate forum rule 8.  I posted the link because I found the blog post interesting and thought others here might as well.  I have no affiliation with the author or tarsnap. I don't even use tarsnap.


----------

